# anterolateral ligament reconstruction (ALL)



## Jamie Dezenzo (Dec 29, 2016)

I have 29888 (ACL done) then open ALL reconstruction....would this fall under CPT 27427

Thanks!
Jamie


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 29, 2016)

That's the code I would use too. But check your payer. NCCI combines 27427 & 29888 even though they are performed through different approaches and one is inside the joint capsule and one is out. To me, this means that both should be billed but if your payer strictly follows NCCI edits, don't be surprised if only one pays. I even sent an appeal and they upheld the appeal. Good luck.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Dec 30, 2016)

Great! Thanks for your help...This is a revised ACL so I will stick w/ the edits in this case.


----------



## Demo_Codify (May 27, 2022)

Thanks . Even I concluded 27427 for the same


----------



## amyjph (May 27, 2022)

Agree. Like advised above some payers will not pay it with 29888 at all.
Would add: There is a CPT Assistant regarding 29888 & 27427 but it is referring to reporting 27427 for the MCL. I see this as the same question though since the CPT are the same. It says to code 27427 with 29888. (May 2017)
AAOS global service guide also indicates it is not included in 29888.


----------

